# DSLR canon graduation photos...



## Nein-reis (May 17, 2007)

Still new to my camera Canon 350D... I need to take pictures of my sister at her graduation...  it will be an indoor ceremony typical of high school graduations.  I can use a tripod sometimes and I also have a Tamron Autofocus 75-300mm f/4-5.6 LD and the stock Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Zoom Lens. 
Since that is the same day I will be picking up the camera I'm not gonna have alot of time to practice...  What would be the best settings for apeture, ISO, etc... and setup with the equipment I have for nice crisp photos in that enviroment using that camera? 

I know its a noob question, but I'm a noob to DSLR, this camera, and I don't have much time on friday to get play around before I need some decent shots.  Thanks, I'm here to learn...


----------



## lkWinnipesaukee (May 17, 2007)

Make sure you charge the battery...


For an indoor ceremony, forget the 4-5.6 telephoto. Too slow.

"Nice" and "crisp" are not words one would associate with the kit lens. Anyway, if using that lens, (also very slow for shooting indoors), set the ISO to 800. Choose Aperture Priority (Av) and set it wide open (lowest number). If you don't get a shutter speed of at least 50 or 60, switch to ISO 1600. If it is still too dark (hey, it might be), then you can only really shoot from the tripod.

WHEN YOU PICK UP THE CAMERA, try to get a Canon 50mm f/1.8 ($75usd). It will make your day SO much easier.


----------



## Nein-reis (May 17, 2007)

Ok I have a Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II  how should I set-up the camera for this event using this lense?  thanks alot for your help... I appreciate it, since I'm completely oblivious to this camera.


----------



## lkWinnipesaukee (May 17, 2007)

First, go out right now and start shooting with it. Start on "P" and note how the aperture and shutter speed are related (wider aperture, faster shutter speed).

Go on google and read up on the following:
Aperture
Shutter speed
ISO
Depth of field
...and how all of those relate.
...

As for the graduation, get there early. I mean at least a half hour.

Since it is indoors, I would start with the ISO set at 800, and set it to Aperture priority (Av). In Av, set it to 2.8. Aim at the subject and press the shutter button  down half way. This should give you a shutter speed. If it is less than 60,  then set the ISO to 1600 and the aperture to 1.8. If it is something higher than 250 or so, you could probably get away with a lower ISO (higher image quality). Change the ISO to get in the target shutter speed range (for the purposes of this shoot) between 60 and 250.

Now, if you want to shoot something like a crowd or other large body various distances away from you, you will want to put the camera on a tripod and switch the aperture to f8 or f11. This makes your depth of field (how much in focus) greater, allowing you to get everyone in focus. But if your subject is only one person, stick with 2.8 or 1.8.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 17, 2007)

Use the 50 1.8 at 1.8 on Av mode, try to get close to the stage(get the ISO wherever it needs to be to keep your shutter faster than 1/100 if you can). then if you aren't able to, put the 300 lens on the tripod and jump the ISO to 800 in P mode and try that.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 17, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add, ask the camera shop where you're picking up your camera if you can rent a Canon 70-200 2.8 L IS


----------



## Nein-reis (May 17, 2007)

ok, every L IS in Denver is out for memmorial day weekend, every non-LS is also out...  guess I'm stuck with my 50 1.8  I'll get as close as I can... and see how it works out.


----------

